# Mtd I Think



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm working on a power kraft it has a 18 hp briggs and i think it has a bad coil it has spark then no spark i have put new plugs in it and cleaned every thing any help would be great thanks James


i love working on the old mowers!!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

james66, briggs did have a problem with their coils in several engine models!! Yours no doubt is among them!! REPLACE IT WITH A GOOD ONE!! then tell us what happens next!!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

Archdean thanks for the info. going to get one monday i'm fixing it for a older man, that just had a pacmaker put in his heart, so he dosent have a way to take it to a shop and they want a 100 dollars to pick it up and a 100 to take it back what a rip off. and they want 300 or so to fixs it he was going to trade it in to these nuts for a junkie little snapper a old 1970 model, he has just a little over 5 acre of land, i told him i would fix it for him for 50.00, well thanks again i'll let you know what happens James!!


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

*thought i put it here*

put new coil on and shes up and running and the old man payed me 50,00 like i told him he tyred and give me a 100 but it was easy to. i cant see charging someone 100 to to pick up and about 300 or so to fix a coil and a 100 to tack it back after 300 or so and 200 pickup and drop-off you'll have 500 or so i could fine used JD or a wheel-horse and maybe a zero trun for a little more again thanks for all the help may friends at the tractor forum James66


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Glad all worked out James66 
:spinsmile


----------

